# 56/58 LES PAUL conversion !!!!!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got back my fav Les Paul of all time. :banana: I sold this to a friend many moons ago and he was kind enough to relinquish this into my hands again.
I bought the guitar exactly as is. The changes were done a long time ago (perhaps in the early 70's). I only had it refretted and the pickups partially potted.
This started life as a 1956 goldtop. That year was the perfect one for the conversion as it was the first year the LP Standard model had a tuneamatic bridge and tailpiece. So no ugly extra holes in the top to be filled from the wraparound bridge that earlier LP's had. The top is almost one solid piece of maple but there is a join way down around the bridge volume and tone controls. While there is some very cool and unique flame to the top, it does not have the usual matched booktop flame. The top had been refinished. But there is still some of the original gold paint in the pickup and control cavities. The guitar weighs in at a more than reasonable 8.3 lbs. It is also exremely well balanced so ergonomically it is a dream to play. I have to say, I am not a Les Paul fan in general, for my own inability to be able to deal with it's inherent design. But some LP's speak to me....and this one speaks very loudly. 
Some very sweet humbuckers ( an original PAF with double white coils in the bridge and an early patent sticker in the neck) were added. Both these have extremely low resistance readings (7.5 bridge and 6.8 neck) but are just screamers with smooth unique tone. 
I feel very blessed to be able to get this back and I thought I'd just share with all us Canuck guitar freaks.

Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is a couple more Pix....
.....P.S. I took these pictures when I last owned it. So that is why there is snow in the background. (not an early winter) :smile:
Also a pic of of me playing it at my gig on Fri. night. I got it back Friday morning and had it all set up and ready to go by the early afternoon.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic example Pete. Thanks for sharing this one. !


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

oh my God. That is fantastic.

IMO we have our next GOTM.

I've been gassing for a conversion for some time now, but I'd have to sell most of my guitars to raise enough cash. Haven't decided to jump at that yet.

Man, a PAF and a sticker patent#? This guitar must sound incredible.

Congrats on getting it back man, you must be very happy.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice try on the sleight of hand attempt wrt the snow.....the guitar has been modded (rhythm/treble ring in the photo of you) !!!!

and has been deemed worthless after consulting the experts at the Nigel Tufnel Institute.


:wave::banana: youst yukin (with swedish accent)

What are partially potted pickups, (and no, I'm sorry, never heard of PPP's)?

Is that the same conversion you had shown me (the one where the fingerboard has gotten narrow)?

......... I like 

Andy


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh my...

That is very nice. Is it really that color, or is that the lighting/photography?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice try on the sleight of hand attempt wrt the snow.....the guitar has been modded (rhythm/treble ring in the photo of you) !!!!
and has been deemed worthless after consulting the experts at the Nigel Tufnel Institute.

Well anything that Nigel says.......
Yes the ring was added from another old LP (period correct don't you know)
and as it would have had a ring in the first place.....top marks for reconstructive surgery. Therefore no penalty and the NT Institute has been overuled by the surpervising Guitar's Canada board of nonsense (GCBN).


:wave::banana: youst yukin (with swedish accent)

What are partially potted pickups, (and no, I'm sorry, never heard of PPP's)?

PPP's are one in the same as day patient surgery. A hypodermic with hot wax up the crevice. Not a dip, just a squirt.

Is that the same conversion you had shown me (the one where the fingerboard has gotten narrow)?

No...this is another one that I had previous to the narrow necked one. 

......... I like 

Andy


Thanks Andeye
You have to try it when we get together next.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Oh my...
> 
> That is very nice. Is it really that color, or is that the lighting/photography?


It is very close to this. I took these pictures in the late afternoon on a winter's day. So the sun is quite rich and low at that time of year. Makes for very cool looks. This was also pre-digital camera, so the film look has an almost vintage effect by itself. Then I scanned these pix on Thursday when I knew I was getting the guitar back. So that added a certain "je ne sais quoi" No?
I will take some digi pix soon.

Pete


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

That is a very nice looking guitar. Not a big fan of conversions, especially when they rip off they top and make major structural changes, but this is an excellent example of some wood that better revealed than concealed. I like the fact that it's basically a refin with added pickups and a refret.

Lucky man.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, I am super envious over here. really nice looking top especially and it has aged so well


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Nice guitar.... but that hat just has to go.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Nice guitar.... but that hat just has to go.


SMILE ....when you say that


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Nice guitar.... but that hat just has to go.


I like the hat. Gives a kinda Van Morrison vibe. Keep the hat!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I like the hat. Gives a kinda Van Morrison vibe. Keep the hat!



more like some white guy from the Mississauga Delta


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Pete, another stunner! ....and I think the hat is cool!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> more like some white guy from the Mississauga Delta



Hey !!!!! Watch it !!!!!! No Mississauga here. Pure Scarborough mud. 

Pete (take me to the Knob Hill Hotel and wash me down) Faracaster

Thanks Mario......next time we get together you have to give it a wank.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great looking guitar Pete! And hats are cool. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lespaul2 (Jun 27, 2007)

very nice...... hope it wasn't big $'s to get back......


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

lespaul2 said:


> very nice...... hope it wasn't big $'s to get back......



Well...that is all relative isn't it. I did pay about double what I sold it for about six years ago. But....it does absolutely cure my LP itch and is truely one of the best humbucking guitars I've ever laid hands on. While it was very expensive (to me) in cash and loosing other great guitars to pay for it, it is totally worth it. I think.

Pete


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice guitar Pete you always have the nicest stuff.


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

I can feel the tone and sustain from here, That is a beauty, guitar of the month for sure ! Looks at the.. you lucky dog


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anytime I hear '56 and Gibson in the same thread, It reminds about the fall of 1966, when I couldn't get that $110 together to buy that '56 Goldtop. Sigh.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, that's a beauty :food-smiley-004:

how often do you play live? I'd make a trip out to see you guys, I'm in mississauaga


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

_Deleted - misread post._


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

That is absolutely gorgeous! I typically like Goldtops more than Bursts (I'm weird that way), but I sure wouldn't say "no" to that sucker. 

Jim


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Well...that is all relative isn't it. I did pay about double what I sold it for about six years ago. But....it does absolutely cure my LP itch and is truely one of the best humbucking guitars I've ever laid hands on. While it was very expensive (to me) in cash and loosing other great guitars to pay for it, it is totally worth it. I think.
> 
> Pete


It was worth it though wasn't it?:food-smiley-004:

Although I'll miss her...


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

I was by Pete's place recently and Pete was gracious enough to bring out this guitar and well.....magical pretty much sums it up.

just a stunner in everyway, nice !!!

hat's are totally cool, don't let those hat "naysayers" get to ya !:food-smiley-004:


----------



## demon (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok Pete, chop-chop, time for some new digital pics. I've been more than patient.
Drool


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*nice git.*

that's fantastic. great to see you actually play it out, although it is pretty brave. That guitar is worth a lot of coin. 

i started playing my 2003 burst out, after my girlfriend convinced me that great guitars need to be played, not hidden in a case in the basement.

good for you. 

Great hat by the way.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A buddy of mine dropped in tonight to show me his new guitar. He picked it up stateside and cost him a few bills. It is a 54 to 59 conversion LP. It had a tobacco sunburst, but the rest looked just like yours Pete. The thing was just awesome, I know what you mean by the magical tone. It had a nice beefy neck not quite as chunky as a 59 but enough. This guitar is one of the most sweetest sounding LP's I have ever played period. Played it through your Marshall you had for sale here earllier, yep it was Andy, now he has a guitar to go with his amp.....


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

It's back home now and will likely be refinned, but Mr Pete does have another piece of vintage goodness in his possesion:rockon2:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

v-verb said:


> It's back home now and will likely be refinned, but Mr Pete does have another piece of vintage goodness in his possesion:rockon2:


Yeah and that piece of vintage goodness is a whole other thread me thinks.

As for refinishing it...  ...think long and hard about that one. It might be better but.....it'll never be the same...and possibly.....worse. I'd take a deep breath and think about it for awhile...like 30 years. :food-smiley-004:
Cheers
Pete


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Yeah and that piece of vintage goodness is a whole other thread me thinks.
> 
> As for refinishing it...  ...think long and hard about that one. It might be better but.....it'll never be the same...and possibly.....worse. I'd take a deep breath and think about it for awhile...like 30 years. :food-smiley-004:
> Cheers
> Pete



You mean I can't do a "Hugh" on it?:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

You guys are killing me with this vintage stuff....Killing me.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I just got back my fav Les Paul of all time. :banana: I sold this to a friend many moons ago and he was kind enough to relinquish this into my hands again.
> I bought the guitar exactly as is. The changes were done a long time ago (perhaps in the early 70's). I only had it refretted and the pickups partially potted.
> This started life as a 1956 goldtop. That year was the perfect one for the conversion as it was the first year the LP Standard model had a tuneamatic bridge and tailpiece. So no ugly extra holes in the top to be filled from the wraparound bridge that earlier LP's had. The top is almost one solid piece of maple but there is a join way down around the bridge volume and tone controls. While there is some very cool and unique flame to the top, it does not have the usual matched booktop flame. The top had been refinished. But there is still some of the original gold paint in the pickup and control cavities. The guitar weighs in at a more than reasonable 8.3 lbs. It is also exremely well balanced so ergonomically it is a dream to play. I have to say, I am not a Les Paul fan in general, for my own inability to be able to deal with it's inherent design. But some LP's speak to me....and this one speaks very loudly.
> Some very sweet humbuckers ( an original PAF with double white coils in the bridge and an early patent sticker in the neck) were added. Both these have extremely low resistance readings (7.5 bridge and 6.8 neck) but are just screamers with smooth unique tone.
> ...


And I thought I was cured for a couple of month with my Gas....
Just so beautiful!, I thinks ill be using that as my background pic on the computer for a while if you dont mind!
WOW!


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Supro said:


> And I thought I was cured for a couple of month with my Gas....
> Just so beautiful!, I thinks ill be using that as my background pic on the computer for a while if you dont mind!
> WOW!


Pete's pics but my guitar - enjoy the heck out of the pics and if you're near Toronto someday you can play her sometime!

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Supro said:


> Just so beautiful!, I thinks ill be using that as my background pic on the computer for a while if you dont mind!
> WOW!



I don't mind at all. Thanks for the compliment. All you need is good glass and good light. Hold your breath and click.


Yes sadly this guitar has left my hands again. I have allowed Nigel to take custody of my baby again.:smile: However.....not being a Les Paul lover (ergonomically) I am happy to have it in the *hands* (not the closet :sport-smiley-002 of a LP devotee.
DON'T REFINISH THIS GUITAR NIGEL!!!!!

Cheers
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2008)

*Bassman*

WOW, What an amazing axe.How does it sound. I know someone who would love to check it out. Is this baby for sale. :bow: Colin


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Colin! It sounds amazing...clear and articulate no matter how high the amp gain. Also has a woodiness and organic nature to the sound that old wood and the very best of the new guitars have (think Gustavsson).

For sale? Not in the forseeable future.

Happy New year!

Nigel


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

It's still alive...checking is actual weather checking, no blades used


















Got it back from Tom Bartlett. Fantastic top refin! Working through the pickups but it has a pre-t in the neck, and will have another pre-t in the bridge. Presently there is an unknown DW with a vintage long magnet pickup


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh ..... so nice.lofu


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Earlier in this thread there was mention of the GCBN. This secret entity is to be feared and loathed. By the way, how do I get nominated?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

what a cool guitar! i'm not usually into vintage stuff but this guitar has a story, AND it's beautiful!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Anytime I hear '56 and Gibson in the same thread, It reminds about the fall of 1966, when I couldn't get that $110 together to buy that '56 Goldtop. Sigh.


Now that sucks!!! $110? Wow times have changed. I paid wayyyyyy more in TAXES on my new Traditional, lol.


Anyway this Les Paul is stunning! I can only imagine how smooth it must play, and sound!


----------

